# MH-23 Quick Charger charging time



## yangmanrui (Mar 28, 2008)

About how long does it take MH-23 Quick Charger to fully charge a NIkon battery?


man rui


----------



## Clikon (Mar 28, 2008)

90 mins at the most


----------



## Mav (Mar 28, 2008)

Usually an hour or less assuming you still have a little power left.  For a dead flat battery probably 1.5-2 hrs.  I forget exactly.


----------



## yangmanrui (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks,

man rui


----------

